# Surefire L1 - 'best' generation red version?



## Zot (Jun 18, 2011)

Any opinions on the 'best' generation Surefire L1 with a red led?

I am looking for a red Surefire L1, but I don't know which generation is the best. Did Surefire make a cree version in red? 

I have read through this thread on the many versions of the L1, but I still don't know if the all the generations of the L1 were offered with a red led.


Thanks.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 18, 2011)

AFAIK, every generation of L1 were offered in red, including the most recent one (6th gen), before they discontinued it :0(. Though, the 6th gen ones never made it big, and I've yet to see one. My guess would go to the 4th/5th gen red one's. I'm doing a runtime test now on my 5th gen...it was advertised as having 90 hours on low...I got 94 hours ideal out-put, and am currently at 365 hours of usable output on my runtime test. My vote goes for the 4th/5th gen L1.


----------



## BenChiew (May 27, 2012)

AOW. Can I expect the same runtime figures in the white as what you got from the red?
We are talking about gen 4&5 right?
This mean the Gen6 is much brighter and probably significantly lower runtime when you compare with the Gen 4&5.


----------



## BenChiew (May 27, 2012)

Is this GeN 2 red?


----------



## LE6920 (May 27, 2012)

It could be. The Gen 2 and Gen 3 are hard to tell apart short of examining the optic. They are same in appearance otherwise. 




Benchiew said:


> Is this GeN 2 red?


----------



## archimedes (May 27, 2012)

LE6920 said:


> It could be. The Gen 2 and Gen 3 are hard to tell apart short of examining the optic. They are same in appearance otherwise.



According to the "milky" L1 evolution thread, Gen2 & Gen3 both have the same NX05 optic, but the emitter was changed from Luxeon low-dome to Luxeon high-dome .... I wonder if it is even possible to tell these apart externally with certainty (without opening the bezel) ???


----------



## BenChiew (May 27, 2012)

I can't have a look at it now. It is presently with Surefire with a cracked lense. 
Surely hope they don't end up sending me a Gen 5 red.


----------



## LE6920 (May 27, 2012)

archimedes said:


> According to the "milky" L1 evolution thread, Gen2 & Gen3 both have the same NX05 optic, but the emitter was changed from Luxeon low-dome to Luxeon high-dome .... I wonder if it is even possible to tell these apart externally with certainty (without opening the bezel) ???



Sounds like it would be very hard to tell then short of opening. I don't know if my Gen 2 or Gen 3s are which, I consider Gen 2 and Gen 3 as one group of variations because the change is so slight. I have them on my list as Gen2/3. As I could never tell.


----------



## LE6920 (May 27, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I can't have a look at it now. It is presently with Surefire with a cracked lense.
> Surely hope they don't end up sending me a Gen 5 red.



I wouldn't doubt you get a new head, and maybe a whole new light, Gen 5/6.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 6, 2012)

LE6920 said:


> I wouldn't doubt you get a new head, and maybe a whole new light, Gen 5/6.



I am going to write to Surefire and preempt them not to do that.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 10, 2012)

I got back my light and Surefire didn't replace anything on the exterior. It was still the same light being gen 2/3. 

However they changed the lens and now I can't tell what lens they replaced it with.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## LE6920 (Jun 10, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I got back my light and Surefire didn't replace anything on the exterior. It was still the same light being gen 2/3.
> 
> However they changed the lens and now I can't tell what lens they replaced it with.



Nice, noticeable increase in brightness/lumens?


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it is a touch brighter but the beam is a nice even red without any hot spot. Throws much like a flood type. something I never saw previously.


----------

